# On the way to Marty's and at Marty's 2008



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

On our way to Marty's, we spent a couple of days in Durango, then drove to Chama on our way East. 

Visited a fabulous outdoor F scale layout in Durango.... Top image 

and then as we left Chama, we found this work locomotive pushing 4 ballast hoppers.... 

More to come as time passes.........


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Stan. 
I'd hoped you'd post some of your beautiful pics!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! That work train is none other than #489 recently ressurected by the boys in the Chama shop! With the multi-year refurbishment of the #489 complete the C&TSRR now has four operational K-36 Mikados! Next on the schedule, slated to begin this winter, is K-27 #463!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pics Stan keep em coming. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure nice they can keep that operation going and restore locomotives. Looking forward to seeing you again Stan.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Thanks for my Narrow Gauge "fix" this morning. I love those shots! Your pictures and a cup of "Jo". Whose railroad in Durango? Jonathan will find the info about #463 good news!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 09/17/2008 8:23 AM
Stan, 
Thanks for my Narrow Gauge "fix" this morning. I love those shots!" border=0> Your pictures and a cup of "Jo". Whose railroad in Durango? Jonathan will find the info about #463 good news! 




Glad you've enjoyed the images. We'll be doing more at Marty's.... 

Gary, I'm really embarrassed about the owner of the layout. His first name is John and he lives very near the crossing in Hermosa. I totally spaced out on his last name.... He's a good friend of Steve Lillard's. I should be able to get his last name for you in a few days... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

They say short term memory is the second thing to go...


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Your visit tomorrow is looked forward to with great anticipation. Those are great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Travel safely. 

JimC.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually there are some bad news type rumors floating around about the Chama shop and 463. Though the money seems to be in place fo restoring r 463 through private funding, the unofficial story is that 489 will be the last loco rebuilt by the shop in Chama. Future rebuilds will be undertaken by an outside agent under contract. The C and T is run by a bi state commission from New Mexico and Colorado. Money for year round payroll is very tight in the states budget with the down economy. Lets hope this is wrong. 
Stan , I have visited Johns line in Hermosa north of Durango. Very cool setting and they have even bigger plans coming. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 09/17/2008 10:07 PM

Stan , I have visited Johns line in Hermosa north of Durango. Very cool setting and they have even bigger plans coming. 
Jonathan/EMW




Thanks, Jonathan.... Yes, it's a very nicely done railroad. Wide open, long runs, excellent trackwork and models the D&RGW line with highly crafted simplicity. It's an awesome layout.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09/17/2008 8:04 PM
They say short term memory is the second thing to go... " border=0>



I'm right on schedule then, Dwight.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan if you are skipping your way across the Midwest riding tourist rails, are you going through Kansas? I could recommend a couple of stops on the way, or the way back. One is the Smokey Valley in Abeline, and the other is in Baldwin City (just south of Lawerance). Use I-70 to access both, and then from Baldwin City it is almost straight north to Marty's


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm right on schedule then, Dwight....
I'm right there with ya Stan... what were we talking about?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09/18/2008 7:06 AM
I'm right on schedule then, Dwight....
I'm right there with ya Stan... what were we talking about? " border=0>


Hmmmmmmmmmm...... I thought you knew..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Next year Stan has to say home till everyone else has left for Marty's/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif At the rate he takes pictures there won't be anything left for the rest of of to take/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice train museum in Wichita. Jim can show you around.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear Stan is going a week early to work on the track gang! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I heard is was to practice de railing./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good save me having to work. Guess that is why I will show up Friday. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure wish we could hit all the train spots but we're on a bit of a schedule so we can't get to all of them. 

I had to deliver a locomotive to Jim Carter so we stopped at his place in Wichita about 10:15 on Thursday. Spent some time watching trains. The top photo shows the LGB Mikado and the K-4 running on adjacent tracks. Trains were running nicely. The Sumpter Valley will look fabulous on Jim's layout.  

Our next stop on the way to Nebraska City, was in St Mary's, KS where we visited John and Joanne D'Aloia. I met them at the NGR convention in PHX. They were on "my bus" (I was the "tour guide") during the layout tours. An invitation was given for us to visit anytime we were near their home. So we did...  

John has a very nice, multi-level dual gauge outdoor layout the decorated with fabulous structures that John has crafted. He is a retired "Boomer" driver and many of the features on the layout are water related. The top first image of John shows the upper water feature with light house and pond. At the bottom, John stands with the trestles he has crafted for a wonderful effect. All the bents and bridges are redwood. 

Thanks to you both for your wonderful hospitality...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, what a trestle. Stan, aren't you getting to Marty's pretty early, or are you slave labor?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats some bridge. rally nice. Guess he has to get there and help do track work to get ready for me Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We've arrived in the Nebraska City area.......... 

After a quick trip to Marty's to drop off the train stuff from the van, then headed for the Best Western for the night. 

Friday morning found us traveling to Omaha to visit Don Hofsheier and Bubba Madrigal's layouts. I wanted to head out I-80 to see the locomotives on the bluff and got totally messed up with highway construction. Wanted to head west on 80 so we could get pictures but there is just no way to get an image from the westbound lanes so I got off the highway, did a 180 to get on the eastbound lanes and when I got to the right place, I stuck the camera out the drivers window, pushed the shutter button which was on continuous rapid fire, and was able to come up with this image out of about 20....  










Tain't too bad for blind shooting.... It sure would have been nice if they would have made some area to be able to get good images of these locomotives without risking life, limb and cameras to get one like this.... 

Don Hofsheier was our next stop and we were greeted by Don's watch dog... 










Then into the back yard to watch Don bring the trains out to the layout from the basement. It's a real slick way to store and retrieve trains. These are Don's brand new GP-7's fully converted to Battery and Airwire R/C which run very smoothly on Don's raised layout done with PVC ladder construction. It's a great job. 










Then running though a signal bridge..... 










After some smooth running, we all retreated to the dining room for an afternoon snack of Karen's freshly made lemon cake. 

Then, on to Bubba's.... 

Bubba's town center is very nicely detailed. 










He has GP7's as well.... Here they are running through a rock cut..... 










and the along the fence line which goes completely around his yard which makes for some very nice train viewing. 










Went back out to Marty's Friday evening to help clean up limbs, branches and cuttings. As I arrived, what to my wondering eyes did appear... (way off on the distant part of the layout) but a figure, intently bent over in the posture of crafting something wonderful...... 










Aha..... 

Closer inspection shows that it's Marty himself feverously working on laying track on the connecting road bed for the new upper loop. 










He had poured the concrete roadbed yesterday just before we arrived. 
I stayed long enough to get a whole bucket full of twigs, limbs and cutting off the upper loop then brought out the GP-40 to test it all. It ran wonderfully. There are no images of it running as it was waaaaaaaaaay after dark. 

 JJ.... All derailments have been tested.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a very nice visit with Stan and Kay. Wanted to have more done on the layout before they came, but didn't happen. I couldn't talk Stan into helping.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and Kay, 
Thanks for stopping by. It was a pleasure having you at the HedgeApple & RioGram RR. 










Stan delivered a new locomotive to the RR. The Sumpter Valley 2-6-6-2 adds a new NG ( ! )dimension to the pike. Here she is looking right at home on the Ozark Valley trestle. 










See ya next weekend at Marty's. 

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy a whole week at Marty's. I did not think I deserved this much attention to my arrival. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, yer gonna luv that 2-6-6-2, Jim.....  

I guess I should say great images too, eh???? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it looks like Marty praying in the first photo./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan woke me up right after the photo, I did not hear him drive in.


----------



## mopac (Jan 2, 2008)

The railroad pictured in Durango that Stan visited is one owned and jointly built on John Bredfelds backyard by he and I , Steve Lillard. I built the home next to John with an idea of combining two yards but we sold, bought, and sold and moved again up the rail line about a mile. Now John and I have decided not to duplicate efforts and just put our time and $$$$ into one line. We jointly own and operate it. Its a work in progress and will take several years as time and $$ allow. When in the Durango area stop in or call and we will be happy to show and run trains. Steve Lillard 970-247-1776, and John Bredfeld 970-247-0517.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update and additional information, Steve. You guys have a wonderful railroad in the making. I really like the simplicity of it. Looks most real....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good place to visit while at the Denver convention next year. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan: You have enough time to get to the DM area, and get back to Mayty's Friday.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Now for a post for the "not so big trains"









Kay and I visited the O Scale museum in St Paul this afternoon and were blown away by this magnificent layout.... This layout is awesome. 

Here's just a few images.....


First is a scratch built replica of the Great Northern Station. Reports are that it took more than 5 years to construct.












Then a real working turntable with an O scale Great Northern 10 Wheeler and a O scale Big Boy in the background.











Two beautiful Great Northern's off the turntable..










Next is a 2-8-8-4 Missabe running through the yard...










This is a must see when visiting the Cities....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
WHERE is that at? WHich state? Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, it's in Bandana Square in St Paul, Minnesota.... Fabulous layout....









Here's a different image.... Traction power in a downtown area


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Stan,
Great photos! Keep them coming.....








Toad


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Our last stop on the way to Marty's today was at Mike and Renee Kidman's layout in Polk City, Iowa.... We pulled in just as they were loading the trailer with "Stuff" to take to Marty's for people to buy....


















Then went down to the layout the catch the Uintah running new the new trestles Mike has built...










And the LGB Mikado on some complete ground cover....










After this shot, we went into the "train/Christmas shop" to see a wonderful assortment of trains for sale, (I bought some) Christmas items for sale, (Kay bought some) and watched the LGB Christmas train running on the overhead....











It's now on to Marty's for the Really Big Shew.......


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan & Kay, Thanks for stopping by. It was a GREAT surprise to see you over this way. Also thanks for the pictures, think they turned out super. We got the truck and trailer loaded around 5:30 PM, so now it's off to Nebraska City in the morning. See you all tomorrow afternoon. Mike & Renee


----------

